# te kureru



## KaleNovice

ちょっと休ませてくれるよ！

I'd like to say "Please let me rest for awhile!"

Is the sentence above correct?

Thank youuuuu!


----------



## Alkanna

。。。休ませてください　/休ませてくださいよ！
。。。 休ませてくれ　/　休ませてくれよ！= colloquial.


----------



## KaleNovice

Thank you once again Alkanna,so are kure and kureru both acceptable?


----------



## Alkanna

You're very welcome!

No, they aren't. You need an imperative form here


----------



## karlalou

休ませてくれる is not asking. This is just saying somebody lets you rest.
休ませてくれ（よ） is a men's word. A woman might say 休ませて（よ）.
Both men and women would say 休ませてください when they want to ask for some rest. This is normally polite.

Again, させてくれる is the infinitive form and not to ask for something.


----------



## KaleNovice

Oh Sorry i forgot to use the imperative form! But why is kure used instead of kurete?


----------



## Flaminius

There are a few inflections used for command and the shortest one is called the imperative form.  For the auxiliary _kureru_, it's _kure_.  You are wondering why _kurete_ does not work.  For other verbs the _te_-form works as a command but not for _kureru_.  In fact, _te_-forms for a command is a result of shrinking of constructions  with _kureru_ such as:
tabete kudasai
tabete kure
> tabete

Note that a group of verb auxiliaries can assume the _te_-form for commands even though they are similar to _kureru_.  These are: _iku_ and _kuru_
tabete itte (< tabete itte kure / kudasai)
tabete kite (< tabete kite kure / kudasai)

Edit:
_Iku_ and _kuru_ are full-fledged verbs for "to go" and "to come," and they can be used as auxiliaries to supplement the verb with a few senses.  One of them is discussed in a recent thread.  In examples above, they specify the locale in which the action of the verb (_taberu_; to dine) takes place.  _Tabete iku_ means the action tales place in the same premises as the conversation unfolds.  _Tabete kuru_ means that the action takes place before the concersation or a topic under discussion (The tenses are a bit funny in English but Japanese uses relative tense; if they are getting together next Sunday and agree to meet after lunch, they may say _Ohiru wa tabete kimasu_.)

Another group of auxiliaries such as _kureru_, _yaru_, _morau_ are used to indicate for whom the action of the verb takes place.  A full explanation needs an entire thread but let me point out that _kureru_ and _kudasaru_ make the action done for the speaker.


----------



## KaleNovice

Thank you so much for the insightful reply Flaminius and karlalou! 勉強になりました！


----------



## frequency

With rising intonation, if you say 休ませてくれる？, you're requesting: _Would you give me a break?_ You need a short break. 
If you want to have day off tomorrow, you can say 明日休ませてくれる？


----------

